# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Ενεργειακά υποστρώματα και τύποι ασκήσεων - Δήμζας Νίκος (Doc Diet)

## Polyneikos

*Ενεργειακά υποστρώματα και τύποι ασκήσεων
*
Άσκηση ονομάζουμε την επαναλαμβανόμενη και ρυθμική σύσπαση των μυών. Η σύσπαση αυτή των μυών, οδηγεί στην παραγωγή έργου και σύμφωνα με την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας, πρέπει να προϋπάρχει κάποια μορφή ενέργειας αποθηκευμένη στο σώμα, ώστε τελικά μέσω των μυών να μετατραπεί σε μηχανικό έργο.

*Ενεργειακά υποστρώματα αποθηκευμένα στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό*

Φωσφοκρεατίνη, γλυκογόνο, τριγλυκερίδια και πρωτεΐνες είναι τα μακρομόρια που αρχικά αποθηκεύει και στη συνέχεια, σε συνθήκες άσκησης, διασπά ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός, προκειμένου να εφοδιάσει τα μυϊκά κύτταρα με ενέργεια. Όλα τα ανωτέρω, διασπώνται μέχρις του σταδίου της τριφωσφορικής αδενοσίνης (ΑΤΡ). Ας δούμε όμως τα χαρακτηριστικά κάθε πηγής ενέργειας αναλυτικά.

*Φωσφοκρεατίνη
*
Είναι η αμεσότερη πηγή ενέργειας. Είναι η μορφή με την οποία υπάρχει η κρεατίνη εντός των μυϊκών κυττάρων. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για την φωσφορυλιωμένη μορφή της κρεατίνης. Μπορεί να παρέχει στο μυοκύτταρο ενέργεια, αστραπιαία αλλά σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα. Απαιτείται μόνο η αποφωσφορυλίωση της κρεατίνης. Η φωσφοκρεατίνη χρησιμοποιείται ως πηγή ενέργειας όταν οι μυς εκτελούν ασκήσεις πολύ μεγάλης έντασης και πολύ μικρής διάρκειας (1-2 δευτερόλεπτα). Χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα τέτοιων ασκήσεων είναι η άρση βαρών, η εκτέλεση 1 επανάληψης με το μέγιστο βάρος (1 repetition maximum) κ.ά.




*Γλυκόζη*

Η γλυκόζη αποθηκεύεται ως γλυκογόνο στους μυς αλλά και στο ήπαρ. Η ποσότητα που είναι αποθηκευμένη σε έναν μέσο άνθρωπο ανέρχεται στα 500γρ στο σύνολό της. Είναι ασύμφορη μορφή αποθηκευμένης ενέργειας για τον οργανισμό αφού 1 g γλυκογόνου για να αποθηκευθεί απαιτεί 4 g νερού. Η διάσπαση του γλυκογόνου αποδίδει στο κύτταρο και πάλι γλυκόζη. Η μεταβολική τύχη της γλυκόζης κατά την άσκηση, εξαρτάται από το είδος της δεύτερης.
Ασκήσεις που διαρκούν 2-3 λεπτά και έχουν μεγάλη ένταση, αναγκάζουν τον μυ να πραγματοποιήσει αναερόβια γλυκόλυση (διάσπαση της γλυκόζης). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αποδίδεται γρήγορα ενέργεια αλλά και πάλι σε περιορισμένη ποσότητα. Ο περιορισμός αυτός οφείλεται αφενός στην μικρή ποσότητα γλυκογόνου που υπάρχει στους μυς και αφετέρου στην συσσώρευση γαλακτικού οξέος που προκαλεί μυϊκό κάματο. Παραδείγματα ασκήσεων αυτής της κατηγορίας είναι το σπριντ 100-200 μέτρων, οι κυκλικές ασκήσεις με βάρη κτλ.
Μετά τα 3-4 λεπτά και μέχρι τα 7-10 λεπτά, εάν η άσκηση συνεχίζεται, κινητοποιείται γλυκογόνο και από το ήπαρ και οι μυς αρχίζουν να μεταβαίνουν στο στάδιο της αερόβιας γλυκόλυσης. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, παρέχεται στους μυς μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ενέργειας και σχετικά γρήγορα. Η κολύμβηση, το τρέξιμο 1000m και ορισμένες κυκλικές ασκήσεις μέσης διάρκειας με μικρό βάρος αποτελούν ορισμένα παραδείγματα ασκήσεων αερόβιας γλυκόλυσης.




*Tριγλυκερίδια
*
Όταν η διάρκεια της άσκησης ξεπερνά τα 10 λεπτά, αναπόφευκτα είναι και μικρότερης έντασης από τις προηγούμενες, στον ενεργειακό καταβολισμό εμπλέκεται και η λιπόλυση. Δηλαδή, διασπώνται τα τριγλυκερίδια που είναι αποθηκευμένα στον λιπώδη ιστό και εισέρχονται στα μιτοχόνδρια προκειμένου να οξειδωθούν για την παραγωγή ενέργειας. Η ενέργεια που προσφέρει η διάσπαση των τριγλυκεριδίων, παρέχεται με αργό ρυθμό, αλλά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, ικανές να καλύψουν μεγάλης διάρκειας και μικρής έντασης άσκηση. Το πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα άσκησης σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι το περπάτημα και το ελαφρύ τροχάδην μικρής έντασης. Άλλωστε, για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο συνίσταται το περπάτημα ως μορφή άσκησης για την πρόληψη και την καταπολέμηση της παχυσαρκίας.

*Χρειάζονται όλες οι παραπάνω ασκήσεις σε έναν αθλητή του bodybuilding;*

Χωρίς περιστροφές, ναι! Η κάθε μορφή άσκησης για διαφορετικούς λόγους.
Η μικρής διάρκειας και μεγάλης έντασης (κινητοποίηση γλυκογόνου), συντελεί στην υλοποίηση του κύκλου εξάντλησης και αναπλήρωσης του γλυκογόνου με τελικό αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση των αποθεμάτων του στους μυς. Έτσι, αυξάνεται ο χρόνος αντοχής των μυών μέχρι να επέλθει ο κάματος και επίσης αυξάνεται και ο όγκος των μυών διότι αποθηκεύουν περισσότερο γλυκογόνο και μαζί με αυτό και νερό.
Η ήπιας έντασης και μεγάλης διάρκειας άσκηση (κινητοποίηση τριγλυκεριδίων του λιπώδους ιστού), συνεισφέρει στην μείωση του όγκου του λιπώδους ιστού. Άρα, οι μυς διακρίνονται καλύτερα καθώς εξαντλείται ο υποδόριος λιπώδης ιστός που τους «χωρίζει» από το δέρμα.


*Δήμζας Νίκος
Doc Diet - Στρατιωτικός Κλινικός Διαιτολόγος
https://docdiet.gr/


*

----------


## beefmeup

απλο κ ωραιο, για να γινει κατανοητο ακομα κ απο αρχαριο..πολυ σημαντικο ομως κ παραθετει λεπτομεριες που παιζουν ρολο κ αρκετοι αγνοουν οσον αφορα τις βασικες αρχες του σωματος για την δαπανη ενεργειας.

----------

